# Itunes won't allow me to drag and drop music



## darkslime (Dec 25, 2008)

When I got my ipod touch this morning it worked fine.

Now when I want to put music in it, it won't let me drag and drop things from the library like before, and it won't let me click on anything in my ipod.

The only way I can get music on is to create a playlist of things in my library I want on it, and sync that playlist to my ipod.

Anyone know how I can fix this?


----------

